# 11th Annual National Sportfishing



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

It will be at 

NASSAU VETERANS MEMORIAL COLISEUM
Long Island, NY

2004 SHOW DATES & TIMES:

Thursday February 26 3 p.m. to 10 p.m. 
Friday February 27 2 p.m. to 10 p.m. 
Saturday February 28 10 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Sunday February 29 10 a.m to 6 p.m. 

need more info here is the link

http://www.coliseumexpo.com/

Hope this help the cabin fever.


----------

